# How Many?? WIN A TUB OF DODO JUICE!! Sponsored by "The Dodo Factory"



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Over, please do not post anymore.


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

My Guess is 72.


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm guessing 94


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

114 :thumb:


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

i'm guessing 48


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I guess 80.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

85 :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

82......


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

My guess is 33 (I have nothing to loose but everything to lose  )


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Ummmm

90


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i guess 76


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

34:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

69 :thumb:


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

my guess is 62


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

seventy nine. 79


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

66


----------



## Clemo (Nov 14, 2005)

46 :detailer:


----------



## john32 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hoping for 78 :thumb:


----------



## tribs (Jun 18, 2007)

50 :thumb:


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

My guess is 54. Probably WAY out :lol:


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

63 is my guess


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

i think 120! 

Si


----------



## Mark B (May 6, 2007)

68 is my guess.......


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Im going with 82.. are they all ur's Gaz?!


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

I say 144


----------



## Renoir (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm going for 101


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

64 is free i think!


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

My guess is 62


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

> What have you got to lose?


My dignity

However - first dibs on *58*


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Im going with 82.. are they all ur's Gaz?!


Yeah. I've got 2 more boxes


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

I'm going for 45


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

93.......:thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll guess at 94.
The question is Gaz, why the hell do you have so many MF's???


----------



## Slim V5 (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm guessing 75


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll take a stab at 54.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

im going to say *68* and am i the only person who's concerned this hasnt been independantly adjudicated? :lol:


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

I reckon 108


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

86 is mine


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

i think 24?


----------



## Sisson (Mar 24, 2006)

60...


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

my guess is 63


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ermmmm, 58


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

7658.3  









I mean 73


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

36 i reckon..........................


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

53 - Fifty Three


----------



## Domus (Oct 26, 2005)

74 ish


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

64 i think


----------



## MattBennett (Feb 15, 2006)

67 I hope


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

87.....


----------



## 1an (May 29, 2007)

my guess: 88


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

50


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Keep em coming chaps. Nobody has got the correct answer yet


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

My guess is 64


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

77 is my guess


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

52....


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

my guess is 36


----------



## clintmarcel (Mar 12, 2007)

81 Please


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

110 - can you guess twice?


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

99 - can you guess 3 times?


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

150:wave: :doublesho


----------



## tink69 (Aug 21, 2007)

my guess 152


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

My guess is 71


----------



## Bertie (May 14, 2007)

67.....


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

71 for me!


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

81 from me


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

I reckon there are 46 MF's in that there box...


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

86...


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

We're Back Folks!

Keep on guessing. Only 50 Hours to go!!


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I think you should just give it me, it's my birthday on the monday


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

PhillipM said:


> I think you should just give it me, it's my birthday on the monday


Just have to see if you win


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

47 - does the winner get the MFs as well? :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

parish said:


> 47 - does the winner get the MFs as well? :thumb:


I might see about throwing an applicator pad and an MF in for the winner 

But not the lot, all mine


----------



## hiltonig (May 3, 2007)

123 i reckon


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

106


----------



## bimmer (Dec 14, 2006)

40


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

136


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

97


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

68...


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

49 MF's


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

60 for me


----------



## charlie. (May 11, 2006)

My guess - 52


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

31 ...


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

117.......


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

my guess 104


----------



## Goldie (Aug 13, 2007)

88...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

38 for me!


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

69....  

jim


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

68 for me


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Is it 56?


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

let me see..................

34


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

66 for me.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

74 i reckon


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm going to say it's a trick question and that it's actually a lasagne in the picture, not a box of cloths.

Do I win?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

megaboost said:


> I'm going to say it's a trick question and that it's actually a lasagne in the picture, not a box of cloths.
> 
> Do I win?


PMSL.

As tasty and delicious as lasagne is, its not lasagne.

So unfortunately you don't win, Annd, because you've posted that, you can't post again with a proper entry


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

60 i guess :?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll go for 56


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll guess 40


----------



## the saintsman (Aug 2, 2007)

guessing 54


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

megaboost said:


> I'm going to say it's a trick question and that it's actually a lasagne in the picture, not a box of cloths.
> 
> Do I win?


It could be where Gaz hides his collection of mucky mags. Only MF's visible on the outside, but 36 issues of Readers-Wives secretly stashed on the inside. He's fooled his Mum, now he's trying to fool us


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

68ish


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

100??


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I'll go with 30


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

114 :d


----------



## Trune (Jun 19, 2007)

46 i think


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

70!!!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I will go with 74...


----------



## beedie (Mar 15, 2006)

gonna say 52.


----------



## Beastmaster (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll go for 98:thumb:


----------



## Matt_e (Jul 15, 2007)

35 ftw


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

79...


----------



## CooperVTR (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll go for 92


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

60 atleast


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

52! i hope!


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

well my guess is 36


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

What make are they, I need to find out the thickness. Oh, S**t I've posted. DOH!!!!

Well OK then 59. :wall:


----------



## timb (Jul 29, 2006)

Going for 54


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i think 37


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

37 for me please


----------



## pricey (Jan 28, 2007)

My guess...129


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

76 I say


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

My guess is 42


----------



## zainodude (Jan 5, 2007)

I will go with 75


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

86 for me


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm guessing 52!


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

39:thumb:


----------



## Annie (Jul 22, 2007)

I think 45 :thumb:


----------



## JRAC (Jul 11, 2007)

the number is 101


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

49i guess


----------



## Domus (Oct 26, 2005)

77 is my latest guess


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Im going with 56


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

my fav number lol 69


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

65 :speechles


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'll guess 72!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Can't see the pic on my phone so random guess

75


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

60
:wave:


----------



## BMcN (Jan 7, 2007)

I will guess 42.


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

My guess is 62


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmmmm I think 58


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

I Guess 80


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll go for 42


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

my guess is 78


----------



## Gurbinder (Apr 23, 2007)

i guess 66


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

ill go with 60


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I'll go for 63


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

I'll go for 80


----------



## Ade R (Mar 12, 2007)

Im going for 67


----------



## Jixes (Jul 16, 2007)

66 is my guess


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

............... 73


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok I recon that there ar 57 in the box


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

99....


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

56

What if there's a tie?!


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

34

it says that if there is atie, then the name will be put in a hat and the winner chosen


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

The only way u can guess who many mf are in the box is to buy yourself a lot of mf and see how many u can get inside the 18l box


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

think its 73


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm going for 46


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

About 65


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

56


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

it says just saying '61' is too short for a message


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

i'd guess 46


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

guessing 63


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

I guess 53


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

guess 53


----------



## garfie_1999 (Jul 18, 2007)

lets try 35


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

I vote 36


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)

I say 53


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

id say 46


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Garfy said:


> guess 53


Disqualified :lol:


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, there are 200000 microfibres per square inch (in a standard cloth), and a fold per inch in the region of 6, giving 1200000 per cubic inch. 18l is 1100 cubic inches giving 1320000000.

The box seems pretty well packed, so i'll guess that there are *1.32 billion* microfibres 

I'll get me coat...


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

ermmmm

122


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

i think there is 64


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

48???


----------



## johny5 (Mar 8, 2006)

68 is my guess thanks


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

I reckon on 104.

Cheers 
Jonathan


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Filofax!


----------



## ian_c (Mar 9, 2006)

Ill say 36


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll go for 32


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll try 58.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

62?


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

73 i guess


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I guess 68


----------



## Steady_eddie (Aug 6, 2007)

44 mf in the box, my guess


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

75 i reckon


----------



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

54 :thumb:


----------



## rahrah (Oct 27, 2005)

umm im guessing 64


----------



## dhracer (Apr 28, 2006)

My guess is 73 :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Killahertz said:


> Well, there are 200000 microfibres per square inch (in a standard cloth), and a fold per inch in the region of 6, giving 1200000 per cubic inch. 18l is 1100 cubic inches giving 1320000000.
> 
> The box seems pretty well packed, so i'll guess that there are *1.32 billion* microfibres
> 
> I'll get me coat...


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I think 75


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Seventy four


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

My guess is 52


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

68 I reckon.....


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Probably been said already but I'm going with 48 MF's

John


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i reckon between 46 - 54 

so ill go with 49. final answer


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

I reckon it is 35.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

72


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

46


----------



## touchingthevoid (May 25, 2007)

110


----------



## Kryptonic (Sep 26, 2006)

52.....


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

61:detailer:


----------



## globyxl420 (Jan 29, 2006)

51


----------



## DaveDunn (Aug 22, 2007)

Im gonna say 100


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

120:0


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

93 i could do with some cleaning products lol!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

112


----------



## duck (Mar 9, 2007)

64


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll go 54!


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll take a guess at 48


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

i'll say 77


----------



## prelude_stan (Mar 30, 2007)

62 I think


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

71 i think ish


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

53 my guess


----------



## sirocco (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll guess 31.


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

88 for me..........


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

56


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

64 :wave:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

84 for me


----------



## Panzerwels (Jun 18, 2007)

96 for me


----------



## Soundstorm (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm going for 64


----------



## jaybiss (Jan 3, 2006)

93...


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*How many*

I`ll say 51.

Would have went for 52 but too many have already said that...


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Guys you can say a number that has already been said, it doesn't matter!

Not long to go! Keep em coming


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

56 cloths


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

My guess is 46 :thumb:


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

40...


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

50 ? :d


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

69


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

44 for me


----------



## a13x (Apr 13, 2007)

55


----------



## needspeedindeed (Jul 1, 2007)

50 for me


----------



## Renoir (Mar 14, 2007)

So Gaz, are you announcing the results at 12:01 cause if you are i'm gonna ask my mum if i can stay up especially!!


----------



## dynebaruk (Aug 13, 2007)

62 I reckon.


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

28


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

i guess 88


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

120 for me


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I am guessing 113


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

i'll go for 76


----------



## tomchurchman (Dec 23, 2006)

got to be 74


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Renoir said:


> So Gaz, are you announcing the results at 12:01 cause if you are i'm gonna ask my mum if i can stay up especially!!


yeha but gaz wont be allowed up that late :devil: :lol:


----------



## ooze (Sep 20, 2006)

mmmm 80


----------



## mikedov (Apr 6, 2006)

ummmm, 65?!?


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

59......


----------



## Deadlock (Jul 6, 2006)

82......


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I would say 70


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

Mmm... 80 I think.


----------



## bigray (Nov 22, 2006)

72 i think


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:doublesho

A few hours to go and NOBODY has got the correct answer!!!!


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

So Gaz will the prize go to the nearest guess?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup. If there is more than 1 when i work out who is the closest the people who have got 1 more or less will go into a hat and be picked. 

The number + people that will go into a hat (providing nobody gets it between now and midnight) will be posted in a new thread this just after midnight.

Gaz


----------



## VauxhallVectraMat (Jan 24, 2006)

Im guessing 48!


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

can i change my guess lol


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

56 for me


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

It's just got to be 92.


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

48 it is


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Still. Nobody has got it. Am just working out who will go into the hat if nobody wins


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

gaz either put everyone in hat that entered or whoose the nearest wins:wave:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I've made a fair decision.

Okay. I'm just using the number 500 as an example, its not the amount of Mf's in the box.

If you got 2 numbers higher or lower than the number, you have been entered into the draw (although there is 12mins left so I won't do it until 1 minute past).

So, like this, if the number is 500. If you said 498, 499, 501, or 502 you will be entered.

Get it?

10 mins!!! 

Gaz


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

.............28


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

26.....


----------



## richardg3.2 (Jan 26, 2006)

61 for me


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

CLOSED!!!!!

Thanks to all who have entered. Will do the draw in a few minutes!

Gaz


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

well....?


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Can I just say thanks to Gaz, the dodo factory and anyone else involved in the competition for the work behind organising it and the generosity of those involved, both time and material.

Well done.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I did the most original answer, it's only right I get the prize


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=470513#post470513

See here chaps!


----------



## Evo Nabz (Mar 3, 2008)

ouch old thred lol


----------



## Georgy (Mar 13, 2007)

See here mate:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=470513#post470513


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

i think about 142


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

My guess is 68


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

stonejedi said:


> i think about 142





Luke667 said:


> My guess is 68


Missed the boat by about 6 months, but better luck next time:lol:


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

I say 50


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Guys, its about 6 months old, finished, gone, prize sent. No more entries please.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Lock Down


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

close it ffs ! :lol:


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

i reckon 50


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 41. am I too late??


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i say 20 (thats number of post before the penny drops this comp is 6 months old)


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

**** it everyone else is having a punt, i'm gonna say 64:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

48 mfs 

is it closed?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Old thread alert - Mods please close it, people are still bidding!!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> Old thread alert - Mods please close it, people are still bidding!!!


So how many do you reckon are in there?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> So how many do you reckon are in there?


41

According to Gaz


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

Tricky Red said:


> 41
> 
> According to Gaz


I think you're wrong. My guess is 73


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

98 is my uneducated guess.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

102 ill guess


----------



## marky76 (Jan 1, 2008)

*mf*

bang on 100


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

36


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I think there are 6 realy big ones


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

I think 83


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

122!....


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

I think 100 gaz


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

44,366 :thumb:


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

76 :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

So when does the competition close? I want to know who was right:lol:


----------



## Mark B (May 6, 2007)

46 i reckon


----------



## P1-Brad (May 16, 2006)

I'm guessing 50


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

56:tumbleweed: :tumbleweed:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

37.


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

It's over, as far as I can tell:



Gaz W said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=470513#post470513
> 
> See here chaps!


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

54


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

THIS FINISHED LAST YEAR :lol:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I forgot how many, let's do it again!


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

100:thumb:


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

41 :d


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

88...................


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

Affection to Detail said:


> THIS FINISHED LAST YEAR :lol:


I know, but sure is fun! 

Mark.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

With all this interest i think it only fair that gaz puts another prize up and starts a new competition!!!


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

one miiiii llllll iiii ooooo nnnnnn dollars, hahahahahahah

no sorry, we were on about microfibres


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

i swear this thread only had 170 replies a few hours ago, now 206!!!
but for the heck of is it 40 and a half


----------



## jatinder (Apr 5, 2007)

98? I reckon


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Lock please mods.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Lock please mods.


88:lol:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

three ?


----------



## richy555 (Dec 24, 2007)

my guess 96


----------



## oldgit (Feb 17, 2008)

i think 80


----------



## Pistol Pete (May 16, 2006)

go on gooon go on have a cupa tea.


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

124

dino :wave:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

41 :wave: :lol:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

1 
:lol:


----------



## aldunn15 (Jan 25, 2008)

65 i bet its already ended lol


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

ha - that funny. 

very simple way to tell how many - 

take the average of everyones guess - that is the answer, if you can be bothered to add it all up.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

96 gets my vote

Dave.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

110 could it be?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I reckon it is an optical illusion there aren't actually any...


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

errrrrrrr: 96 at a guess!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

ermmm 30?


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

62 me thinks


----------



## al_lotus (Nov 10, 2007)

i say 60


----------



## Hewitt753 (Mar 15, 2008)

86 i say


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Can we lock this? I feel sorry for Mr/Mrs cyber space and the bandwith.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

98???


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Damn i have no idea what its on about but i reckon it 2 and a half.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I demand a recount...surely we have the right to see some independent confirmation of the result...who witnessed it :lol:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

when does this Finish


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Harley said:


> when does this Finish


about 6 months ago!


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

It should be closed


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

at least 66


----------



## Hewitt753 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Rampage (Mar 3, 2008)

32 .


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Did anyone win this competition


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

rapala said:


> Did anyone win this competition


I'm not sure, maybe you should have a guess just in case it is still open!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i cant beleive this is still going lol.


----------



## Mr.Mexi (Feb 23, 2007)

its not is it? check the first post, at least I think its over,but I've not heard a fat lady sing!!!.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Time to bring out the gun and put this one out of it's misery


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

So what have i won??


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

The answer is:

42


For those too young to know, never mind remember, Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy.........well, you'll have to go and watch it to appreciate the reason why the answer is the answer stated.


----------

